# question on heat press voltage



## 1nechance (May 10, 2012)

Just decided to get a maxx 16x20 heat press but had a question on what voltage to get 110v or 220v? And what is the difference? I will be running heat press in my home.


----------



## wildguy (May 10, 2012)

The voltage on your heat press will depend on your geographic location. In the US, a voltage of 110-120 is required. In Europe, 210-220 voltage is what you need.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Usually the 220 volts option will cost more and your house would need to be wired for it. But, more than likely it's not the 110 option well be fine.

Which press are you looking at?


----------



## 1nechance (May 10, 2012)

Thank u for the info. I am getting a maxx 16x20x.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

220 equals More Power, Roarrr, Roarrr!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

220 uses half the amps, and puts more beef in the recovery time of the heating elements. If you want to run the circuit, I'd go for 220. Either way, you will need a dedicated line to serve up full power to the element.
Like a db30 which is 110v, is not in the same league as an Econred 2 at 220.
We even have equip at 480. Now thats real electric


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A dedicated 110v line should be sufficient.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

More Power!!!!


----------



## Michael L (Mar 16, 2010)

All good points on the voltage...the answer that I see is what is your expected volume of production. In a small retail store or low prodution environment a 110 machine is fine and less money. If you are in a manufacturing environment you will need a 220 machine, which allows the head to stay at up to temp when you are pressing alot of garments. Otherwise the temp falls too quickly and the heat may not be sufficient to bond the transfer.


----------

